# Excessive Greeting Disorder Support Group



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry, can't participate because Penny is a bit shy, BUT just wanted you to know that I laughed right out loud when I read the title and I KNEW exactly what you are talking about.

Sadly, Penny outgrew her OGD at about a year old.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, I thought Tess was bad, but what you are describing is something else...Made me laugh, though!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We have used the Samper-Simson Scale to describe OTHER of her behaviors!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay well I hyperbolize...but that's what it feels like. I will make a video to start us off so we can analyze the symptoms and come up with some potential treatments. Feel free to beat me to it as I have to go to work now.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> We have used the Samper-Simson Scale to describe OTHER of her behaviors!


 
What's that?


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

I am more and more convinced that "Excessive Greeting Disorder," at least as far as our dog is concerned, is a terrible symptom of another disorder suffered by many people - the "Oh, I LOVE it when dogs jump on me, please DON'T correct your dog for jumping, come HERE, sweetie poo, jump all OVER me while I pet you and SCREAM!"

Of course, the above mentioned people disorder is greatly influenced by the owner's (umm, that would be I) inability to say, "No, REALLY, please don't pet her until she is sitting calmly. Seriously. I mean it. Okay, we have to walk away now."


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

On a more serious note, the Gentle Leader has been an absolute MIRACLE for us when we are walking Joy in heavily populated areas. It just makes a world of difference in situations where it is very difficult to manage other folks' interactions with Joy, like walking down a busy city street or walking at the park on a pleasant Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

My Lady has a touch of EGD, but Koda has a bad case of Obsessive Pet Me Disorder. If I start to pet him he will not leave me alone for about 45 minutes! How do you fix that? In terms of EGD, Koda has the opposite..., loves other doggies though... This thread cracks me up!


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

Penny gets like this with certain people - my dad, brother and one of my sons friends she goes absolutely nuts for I ask them if they slip her chicken nuggets or something when I'm not looking ... Shirley otoh is as cool as a cucumber she is so mellow no matter what's going on.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I skipped CGC because I had one of those types of dogs when he was the same age as your guy.

He did grow out of it (he still sniffs and waggles during the stand stay, but I guess that's better than shrinking into the floor or running away).


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Yup. Guilty. We don't have visitors, and I don't mind other than when it's judges....ahem.

Last time we did a training session on this...we were great for about 12 reps....and then we just pushed Griffin too far, he exploded with joy and did the 'bladder jump' ( a specific technique where the dog pushes with both front paws in an area of the stomach/abdomenthat causes problems if you really have to pee....). Our helper/visitor is a very experience dog trainer also exploded with joy and laughed as she moved out of range.

From my experience, it's best cured if:
1) It's important to the person
2) There are no exceptions (it's okay to jump on xyz)
3) The person does NOT let the dog get close enough to be pet/touched unless there's 90+% calmness.
4) The family practices *** this is the key step***

Most dogs in my classes are "cured" within one week. I find it surprising and I wouldn't believe it if they didn't tell me so!

How we "cure" the dogs... have treats right outside the door. Have a cooperateive, well trained helper/family member get a treat, enter the house (dog on leash held by owner, just so the dog can't bold out the door and get hurt....that's the ONLy reason for the leash!)..."Dog sit!" or wait for a sit. Feed the treat. Visitor walks out. Closes the door. Gets a treat. Repeats 20+ times. And you do as many sessions as you can. Get all family members involved, adn as many friends as you can.

For dogs who are seriously afflicted...dog on leash FAR from the door and the owner is the one to "Sit," and feed the treat. More repetitions, and with family members until the sit response is VERY strong.

**For dogs working on competition obedience, I highly recommend just doing a stand rather than a sit.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So what if your dog can do it inside our house just fine after an initial period of excitement but not outside or other people's homes?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Megora said:


> I skipped CGC because I had one of those types of dogs when he was the same age as your guy.
> 
> He did grow out of it (he still sniffs and waggles during the stand stay, but I guess that's better than shrinking into the floor or running away).


When did he grow out of it?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi suffers from EGD She MUST say hi to EVERYONE.... She does not jump up, but she wiggles, would giggle if she could, and just turns into a quivering mass of fluff. 

I have worked and worked. Funny now... she did pass her CGC at about 10 months of age. Passed clean. Our problem is when she is acknowledged. If other person ignores her, she will behave. Does her cute face though. I do want to try to get a CD on her, and I see that is our TOUGHEST hurdle. With the exception of the stand for exam, she could do it tomorrow. 

I need to teach her to stand, part of why we enrolled in our obedience classes. I am hoping this spring they will re start. If I can't get with the trainer I like, I will find an alternate source until she is available again. 

Perhaps some good suggestions will come out of my seminar next week.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If the dog is good indoors and not elsewhere, we'll start out with 20 some reps in the door at home and them move outdoors of the house... (right away, so the dog is thinking sit for greeting thoughts!)..... Dog on leash with owner, helper with treats walks up "Dog sit!" treat for sitting, person walks away, owner moves enough/talks to dog to get him/her up. Visitor walks up, "Sit!" treat. Walk away. repeat about 20x.

Depending on the severity of the distorder...it may be wise to start with sessions at the door and then move outdoors for many sessions before just starting a session outdoors. On the first outdoor only session, the visitor should be one you have used for door sessions previously. Over time, gradually add in completely new visitors, with fewer reps.

if the dog jumps up, the visitor should stay still, NOT moving arms up NOT talking, NOT making eye contact. Not turning away either.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ann - practice the stand with BORING people first (you play both trainer and judge for a while, then ask your husband to do the quick hand to the nose and down the back). Then bump it up to more interesting people (people she doesn't see every day). Then bump it up with distractions (people coming up with toys and food). Then bump it up to practicing at agility class or shows, if you know somebody who will approach and touch for you. And help her out a lot at first with a hand under her belly and another hand at her collar while she gets the pat down. 

All of that groundwork helped a ton with Jacks. Even though it didn't make sense to him until he grew up a little. 

@ Jackie - Jacks started calming down and doing good stand approaches the second novice session we did with him. Then I think it just clicked. But I think he was about a year old then. Keep in mind though that he was doing classes or "public appearances" every single week of his life. It will definitely happen for your guy.


----------



## mirthril (Jun 23, 2010)

As many on the puppy forums are now aware, my boy suffers from an extreme case of EGD. : ) He has been known to leap, jump, tackle, nip, lick, and peeing in joy at the sight of unfamiliar people. On one very special day, when meeting my mom and grandmother for the first time, he was so excited, he ran around the house whining and roo’ing and emptying the entire contents of his bladder on the floor, and on my poor grandmother’s shoes. I truly think there was no one square inch of my slate tile floor that did not have pee on it that day. In fact, in the house this is how is EGC manifests primarily jumping is less of an issue – my floor is no stranger to various pet odor removers. Outside, he prefers to leap 1 foot in the air and try to either lick people in the face, or attach his mouth to arms, hands, or articles of clothing. Another side effect of public EGD is a sudden loss of hearing from my guy. As all of my attempts to get his attention seem to fall on deaf ears. Needless to say, most of the time greeting people in public is a face palm situation for me. : )

Reddogs, you always have the best training suggestions. I just need to find someone that’s willing to be mauled by my dog for the first round of repetitons. hmm...


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Mirthril, you are right on - finding people who will "be a tree" is HARD! I had a puppy party (adolescent age) for Joy with the express purpose of teaching polite greetings, just like Ian Dunbar says - people go in, people go out, nobody acknowledges her unless she's polite. WHAT A DISASTER! My friends have NO self control around dogs!  They ended up REINFORCING her excitedness. My best friend and I have argued about this - Joy goes absolutely NUTS over her, and my friend always pushes her away and talks to her. I keep saying, "Joy thinks you're playing!" When she's over, I try to maneuver myself so I can prevent Joy from getting close to her, but it's difficult. I don't like having to get "tough" on people!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> Ann - practice the stand with BORING people first


No such thing in Teddi's world. Even MOM isn't boring. 



> Reddogs, you always have the best training suggestions.


I agree here 100% if I haven't told you already.  I remember watching you with Griff in OH. My trainer was impressed to by the way..

Speaking of OH... I will send you an emai... just had an idea.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> No such thing in Teddi's world. Even MOM isn't boring.
> 
> 
> I agree here 100% if I haven't told you already.  I remember watching you with Griff in OH. My trainer was impressed to by the way..
> ...


I firmly believe that Flora has the worst case of EGD out of all y'all! She was perfect in her obedience classes except for greeting behavior. Even the trainer finally sort of gave up after about 25 repetitions of approaching Flora and backing up when Flora lost her mind.

There ARE no boring people to Flora. The only way I manage it is by gating her whenever we have company over. Otherwise it's just... non stop crying, whining, jumping, squirming, groaning, etc. etc. :doh::doh:


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Excessive Greeting Disorder- We definitely have it here! My dog knows what she is supposed to do- She is excellent in class and occasionally she will do what she is supposed to do outside. But mostly Eleanor gets so excited about seeing another person or dog that all of that training flies out of her head. I have tried all of the tricks to train her that have been recommended to me to get her to greet calmly but so far we have not had much luck!


----------



## goldenmommie (Jan 12, 2011)

I laughed out loud because I was nodding my head more and more vigorously as I kept reading! That EXACTLY describes Chloe. I took her to the vet for her check up the other day and she drug me all over the office in an excited frenzy to meet every other person and dong in the place! If I restrain her, she does this high pitched, make your ears bleed bark!! I left there SO embarrassed!!


----------



## goldenmommie (Jan 12, 2011)

oops I meant to say DOG. LOL hahaha


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> I agree here 100% if I haven't told you already.  I remember watching you with Griff in OH. My trainer was impressed to by the way..
> 
> Speaking of OH... I will send you an emai... just had an idea.


! That's good to hear! He was NOT on his best behavior that weekend, it was quite embarrassing!! 

Bring Teddi and we could do some video, as well as with Griffin to share of these naughty dogs learning to be good.

kd: My now 10 year old had the same thing happen...the instructor gave up on demos with him as a beginner/young dog. And he only was worse for a while. He literally knocked people down more than once! He's done less of that in the last two years and I just realized a week ago it's not because of training...it's a side effect of the arthritis as he ages! I'll admit I briefly considered not treating/managing the pain..... but we definitely will be!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> No such thing in Teddi's world. Even MOM isn't boring.


Uh oh. :uhoh: 

On the other hand, at least that's a good thing for the rest of the exercises. You'll never have a lagger.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We are getting better with our Toby, who also suffers from this disorder. Going out in public, after 6+ long training years, is now much better. He no longer jumps up in an attempt to french kiss everyone he sees, but he still believes everyone wants to pet him, even strangers walking by on the sidewalk in public places. He does not understand why some people don't want the magical healing powers he possesses and shares by simply petting his head. 

At our house, well...that is HIS kingdom and there are no exemptions to the excessive greeting syndrome, despite years of trying to train it out of him. The worst excessive greetings occur when friends come in and start speaking to him in a high pitched chirpy voice. It's all out knock down greetings as soon as the chirping begins. :uhoh: We may be the only household where we brief visitors before they arrive: don't act excited, don't speak to Toby in a high voice, if he jumps and gets too excited turn your back to him.


----------



## Dezpez (Sep 25, 2010)

Sadie is definitely is a member of this group. I was hoping it got better with age, but I guess not? The funniest thing ever is when she gets so excited about meeting someone, and they are not dog people and they just ignore her and go the other way. She always looks at us, crestfallen, afterwards!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester definitely fits in here. Maybe not that extreme, but he loves to jump when greeting people. He's just so happy to see anyone who walks in the door that he loves to jump up and give them hugs.

Even though I don't mind him jumping up on me, I don't want him jumping on visitors which is why we don't even let him jump up on us to be consistent. We're still working on it.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi, My name is Max and I'm a greetacholic. It's been 30 minutes since I last greeted a human by jumping up and moving my tongue all over any place on the human I could reach.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

OH! Thank you! This thread makes me feel better and not so alone.

Cody has EGD. I have worked SO hard for 7 years but he still cannot do a polite greeting with company when they walk in the door. He gets overexcited, wiggle squiggles around, and does that high pitched excited yip bark thing and will sometimes jump no matter what I do.

He can walk by strangers in the street on a leash now OK but can not stand around politely if you talk to a stranger. He'll do EGD with the neighbors he knows will give him attention. One neighbor has completely ignored Cody from day one and really that has worked the best but you can't tell people, NO talk, NO touch, NO eye contact. In the pet store I have said, "Ignore my dog" and Cody behaves so much better! Just the slightest bit of attention sends him in overdrive.

I knew nothing about temperament 7 years ago when we picked up Cody at the breeders. 4 little words changed our lives forever. DH said to the breeder, "a male 'with a little edge'". :doh: She immediately said, "Oh, this one then" and picked up Cody placing him in his arms. Cody melted on Matt's shoulder and that was that. Very often over the years one of us (me) brings up the 'with a little edge' comment. 

A friend of mine went to visit her mother at a nursing home today and they had a 1 year old female Golden therapy dog loose roaming the halls greeting all the visitors carrying a toy. That's what I wanted to do with Cody when I got him. HA! The best laid plans...

Cody is our first Golden. I thought at that time that basically all dogs were the same and if you trained hard enough you could do anything. Wrong. They all have such different personalities.

Cody gets a lot of exercise off leash running in a field by our sub and that does help, but energy and excitement are too different things. You can drain energy but you have to train calmness. I just really would like people to come right up to Cody, pet him gently and he stay calm. If it ever happens I'll let you know. :crossfing
Connie and Cody


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My boy has EGD with other dogs. It seems all I ever do is say "I'm sorry" to dog owners while I try to get him away from their dogs and back to me. Not only does he turn stone deaf but I could be getting mauled and dragged off by a bear and he wouldn't care. I am so embarassed.
The good news is that if there are no other dogs around his recall is 100%.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

At least your dog LIKES new people. Sigh.... We need a Socialization Superhero.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, this is Sienna in every sense.

My neighbors have a running joke that we don't pay any attention to our dog and she is attention starved. This stems from the fact that they are always greeted like they are a rock star when we seem them out on walks LOL. She sits, but whines, wiggles and literally shakes with excitement. She will do this little hopping motion as she sits to try and get closer. Sometimes I find myself checking the ground as she has been known to excitement pee on occasion and I want to be ready to warn people about their toes. If she can get close enough, she will _LEAN_ : and look up at them adoringly.

She LIVES to walk to the bus stop to be able to greet all the kids. I have to be sure to check and be aware of when each one arrives so as not to be pulled flat : I've taken to having her sit between my legs and she has a prong collar on.

When I come home I can barely get in the door, she is in sheer joy mode, spinning around me, bouncing... finding something to grab in her chops and greet me.

It can be embarrassing, but it is also endearing. I showed this thread to my husband and he laughed, grinning ear to ear. Count us in!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Has anyone noticed that when you pet a golden on the chest they are much more likely to remain calm? I find that trying to pet him on the head is the worst as he will do anything to try to lick your hand first. Hard part is bending down to pet his chest as you'll likely be "french kissed", as someone called it, first.

I say let's all take our EGD dogs out this weekend and see if we can make some headway, whether it's starting at the very beginning (like for us) or doing more advanced exercises with those annoying high pitched babytalkers. 

BTW, Cosmo is usually fine with people at the dog park, he just kinda says a quick "hello", but I guess that's only because his focus is elsewhere.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am so glad that Harvey is not the only one and that I finally have a name for it!! 

Cody's Mom- I really wanted to do therapy work with Harvey too and I am thinking it will be a LONG time if ever. He's also good while we're out walking but gets way too excited and tries to pull the leash if we stop and talk to a neighbor. 

He's at his absolute worst when people come over to the house though. I live with my parents now and I guess we don't have people over that often so he really goes crazy when we do. I actually have to keep him on a leash when we have people over. 

And like many people, I don't have many people I feel comfortable asking to come over and practice with him. But I'm hoping he'll get better with age and practice. We have family coming to visit soon and they have two pre-teen kids so I'm really hoping that helps socialize him. We haven't had any overnight guests since we've had him so it should be interesting.

I was laughing hearing that dogs get real crazy when people pay him attention cause that is definitely Harvey. If someone ignores him, he's ok but the minute they even glance at him, he goes nuts!!

It's good to have a support group on here 

The funniest thing is how he greats my dad. You know those videos of dogs greeting soldiers after months/years apart??? Well, that's how he greets my dad every single time he comes home (even if he's been gone 20 minutes). I've been meaning to get a video of it and post it to see if anyone else's dog does the same. It is insane though and he only does it with my dad.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> She sits, but whines, wiggles and literally shakes with excitement. She will do this little hopping motion as she sits to try and get closer.


You have described Griff's greeting to a T. He's not happy until he's sitting on the person's FEET! :doh:

His favorite person in the whole wide world is one of my closest friends. If she sits down he's in her lap! Naughty I know but she laughs and was one of the worst people when he was a pup to not wait until he sat before she greeted him. 

If we go out to get lunch and come back it's the same routine all over like it's been 100 years since he's seen her. What a goofball!

I'm looking into basic obedience classes even though he's 4. Never too late to train right? 
Around the house with us he's perfect but the distraction of a guest makes him deaf to my comands. I call him "Mr. Excitement".


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OH BOY...this thread is close to my heart! My crew is crazy...Jax being the leader, and all others following suit. Can you imagine 3 crazy dogs greeting my company?? Thank Goodness the only people that come to visit know and love my dogs. As a matter of fact, it makes it sort of hard to discipline during these times becasue of it. I find that a firm voice and really good treats for sitting works the best. I break up treats in tiny pieces as I go along and make them sit to get the treats. By the time the treat is finsihed (I use these long treats i get from Costco, pretty big), they are much calmer and ready to say hello properly, well at least semi-properly lol


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha has this especially when people come over to visit. He runs around like a maniac jumping on all the furniture and the person. We are working on OFF when he jumps up and I am sure he will "get" it just as he finally learned not to stare at my finger pointing and look at the ball!! He's only six months, I am sure with continued training he will settle down like the other boys did.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had some success with this problem, though RedDogs gives better advice than I do. My biggest asset has been friends who will really cooperate with our training plans. Guests know to ignore the pups for the first ten minutes. Only once they calm down will guests play with them.

Same deal goes when we visit a house. Our friends who welcome the dogs are also willing to cooperate with our plans and ignore them for a while until they settle. You have to break that association between greeting and excitement. People are super boring when you first see them, _every_ time.

The only way to get attention from a human is to calm down and offer a pre-approved behavior, like sit. When you jump on people or otherwise maul them, they turn away from you, fold their arms, and ignore you.

I've had a lot of success changing undesirable play behavior using that basic equation: the dog wants play and tries to initiate it the way he understands. I don't want that, so I show him that the undesirable behavior makes humans boring. Less intuitive behaviors (like sit, etc.) make us more exciting. As long as you're absolutely consistent, the intuitive association begins to break down, and the desired association begins to build.

My dogs aren't perfect, but even when they do try that undesired behavior (spinning in front of people, bumping their legs, etc.—jumping is rare now), they only try once, and once the human turns away, they immediately reboot and try something better.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh Yes, I have *FOUR* with EGD, even my oldest gets into the act!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

LauraBella said:


> At least your dog LIKES new people. Sigh.... We need a Socialization Superhero.


Yes, I much rather have him too friendly than the opposite. There are certainly worse problems.

I went to a Cesar Milan Dog Whisperer seminar and really liked it. I said to the gal sitting next to me, "My dog is too friendly". She said, "NEVER complain that your dog is too friendly." I thought, yes, she is right. If that's Cody's only fault, I sure can live with it.

Good luck.
Connie and Cody


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> I firmly believe that Flora has the worst case of EGD out of all y'all! She was perfect in her obedience classes except for greeting behavior. Even the trainer finally sort of gave up after about 25 repetitions of approaching Flora and backing up when Flora lost her mind.
> 
> There ARE no boring people to Flora. The only way I manage it is by gating her whenever we have company over. Otherwise it's just... non stop crying, whining, jumping, squirming, groaning, etc. etc. :doh::doh:


Vito MIGHT have you beat. He's the worst!!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

goldengirl09 said:


> Cody's Mom- I really wanted to do therapy work with Harvey too and I am thinking it will be a LONG time if ever. He's also good while we're out walking but gets way too excited and tries to pull the leash if we stop and talk to a neighbor.


I have accepted that Cody will be my own personal therapy dog.


----------



## Maya's_Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> I firmly believe that Flora has the worst case of EGD out of all y'all! She was perfect in her obedience classes except for greeting behavior. Even the trainer finally sort of gave up after about 25 repetitions of approaching Flora and backing up when Flora lost her mind.
> 
> There ARE no boring people to Flora. The only way I manage it is by gating her whenever we have company over. Otherwise it's just... non stop crying, whining, jumping, squirming, groaning, etc. etc. :doh::doh:


Haha, sounds like Maya could be Flora's little apprentice  Crying, whining, wiggling, squirming, jumping, groaning, barking.... all just crying out "people! people! I love people! pet me pet me pet me!!"

I do find that petting her chest helps, I can control her (and her jumping - sorta) a bit better by having my hand on her chest.....

Once the warmer weather gets here we will DEFINITELY be practising with friends and family, doing the repetitions. But right now, it's just toooooo cold to con a friend into repeatedly coming in and out of the house


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Along with EGD I think Izzy also has EEAD (excessive eating anything disorder). For example, she will go into the bathroom just to check to see if the seat has been left up for her to find a tissue floating, then take it out, sopping wet and purposely show me and then hide under the table and proceed to fully eat it. (you try getting a wet piece of paper out of your pup's mouth....impossible). Today she also attempted to get as many toddler size lego's into her mouth as possible....those we got out! The list could go on and on. I just hope she outgrows this sometime in my lifetime!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Head movement and butt movement seem to be oddly related - and move in opposite directions. To minimize this movement, as that tail seems to propel it, we have found a stuffed toy inserted into the mouth reduces the motion slightly enough to cause them to go in circles. This circular pattern reduces the side to side. Now you have a golden or two going in circles and still doing the wiggle and rooing. To reduce the circles you start a conversation to distract...this takes circles into "what are we doing what are we doing motion" normally for us it's lets go outside for a minute and we ask them to "pee" or whatever. This distraction is enough that they forgot you just got home, and now they will give you the "oh my god you opened the door and let us back inside" greeting. 

This can be distracted by making them think someone else came home so just say "is dad home?" and they will stop and listen. The next distraction will be - it's time for dinner. 

Meeting people we make them sit - no matter waht. When first starting have a fav. treat. Focus them on the treat and your good to go. Do not give the treat until proper behavior is had. If they are like my Scout you have to be very calm and non-overly "good boy" otherwise you'll get the wagging body and the need to kiss button gets turned on.

I believe EGD is my fault. When they were puppies I think I walked in the door sooooo happy all the time to see my pup. Sadly perhaps they are saying "this is what you look like to me coming home." : )


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Both of mine need to sign up for this support group. They both have "house" EGD. When they are out on walks they are veery good - hence the CGC certificates. At home :doh: two different dogs. Of course it doesn't help that DH is a total dog whimp.

We're doing really well with the jumping until Kirby and I started attention, one exercise is her jumping up for a cookie on "command", she takes liberties.... :uhoh:


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

Ruby also suffers from a severe case of this. Anyone who so much as glances in her direction obviously wants a 65 pound dog to run full speed up to them and try to leap into their arms. Ruby has been a year old for the past year because I want people to think she is still a puppy and not an uncontrollable untrained two year old. So her behavior has turned her mother into a pathological liar!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha may be a member too. She could care less about the dogs at the dog park, and instead enjoys running from person to person trying to schmooze pets. I'm pretty sure in her eyes it's a petting park not a play with other dogs park.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So we've been doing some work on Cosmo's EGD.

I bough him a head halter (Sporn) and we've been making an extra effort to hang out in places with lots of dogs and people. Have been sitting in front of the community centre and in touristy areas without greeting anyone. 

Has been going pretty well. The head halter changes his mind set a little because he knows that trying to lunge will be pretty pointless. Today we actually sat on the dock with hundreds of tourists going by. There were people eating fish and chips right next to us and kids looking at him from a few meters away. He did well and mostly just focused on me and the kibble I brought. He had a pretty relaxed posture which was a good sign. I thought my luck was over when a troup of Guide-dogs-in-training came past us (including one 11 month old who obviously also suffered from EGD). He didn't budge, he looked around but I got him focused back on me and the kibble pretty easily. I asked people not to pet him but a kid came up to him anyways. He only jumped once and then flopped on his back to let him pet his belly. Although he was pretty excited he was not as out-of-control as normally, even after a large crowd gathered to watch him. Then when I called him back to my side he came to me. The whole thing came to an end when another 11 month old Golden ran up to him and started lunging and growlling. Cosmo, to my surprise, mostly just looked at him and remained seated with a few reminders - I don't think Cosmo felt 100% comfortable with the growly pup so he was a little more willing to remain seated.

So I guess we've been making progress...but I'm not holding my breath and will keep working on this step at least twice a week, especially on sunny weekends when there are a lot of people out.

Here are some photos from today:


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Good job Cosmo, we will miss you at the support group!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

No worries, he'll be in the support group a while longer.


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

My buddy has problem's with kids. He has no issues with adults... just likes to smell them, but when he see's kids he's "a level 5 tornado". at 4 mths old and 12kg's (around 25pounds), he is a pushover even on a leash. Its hard to hold him back. Occasionally a firm "no" works, but half the time he forgets himself. Any good way to stop that?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Colorwolf said:


> My buddy has problem's with kids. He has no issues with adults... just likes to smell them, but when he see's kids he's "a level 5 tornado". at 4 mths old and 12kg's (around 25pounds), he is a pushover even on a leash. Its hard to hold him back. Occasionally a firm "no" works, but half the time he forgets himself. Any good way to stop that?


You have to set up situations so that a freakout gets him nothing, but good behaving gets him something he wants. Every time he successfully goes through the undesired pattern and gets a reward (acts like a tornado, immediately gets to play with a kid), he's more likely to go through that pattern next time.

If the tornado just makes everybody boring and leads to no attention at all, it'll become less and less likely. If at the same time, you're teaching him a pattern that you do want him to use (sit nicely, get attention), he's more likely to use that.


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

the problem is that when he "mows" down a kid, the kid runs off screaming and i'll have to apologize to his parents. Now that's a let down. before i see the kid he's already running. So its like " too late"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Colorwolf said:


> the problem is that when he "mows" down a kid, the kid runs off screaming and i'll have to apologize to his parents. Now that's a let down. before i see the kid he's already running. So its like " too late"


Put the left hand on your dog's back or shoulders and your right hand on your dog's collar. You will get an arm muscle work out, but you keep your dog restrained and tell people and kids that he's an insane puppy but PLEASE pet him. 

^ The above worked with all of my cyclones. They didn't get any free offleash meets with kids or _anybody_ until they were well able to keep their feet on the ground while greeting.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm a crappy owner because I've given up on their EGD. Not really given up on THEM as much as visitors... no matter how much I tell people to turn their backs, ignore the dogs and wait until they are calm and sitting... they pet them and give them attention anyway.

And then you make a comment about them jumping on you.

Well, yeah... if you did what I told you to do, they wouldn't. But hey, thanks for ruining days of training. I'll have to start all over now.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

i'm definitely joining this group, you described my dog (except for a couple things) and i need help too what have you guys done to make it easier and not as crazy when visitors come? i could sure use the help. if you look at the pic below you will see the calm side why cant she always be like the when visitor's come???


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, my Sierra gets very excited at the thought of company. Some visitors she is extremely excited and calming her down is not an option unless i leash her and take her out of the room


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jackie, what I want to know is how you got into my house to hide cameras?! :uhoh:

I thought my boys were bad, but they are nothing compared to Sunny, who clearly has pogo sticks for legs. She does the most impressive greeting leaps I've seen - and that's saying something. :doh: Her boisterous greetings are not reserved for strangers. I get one nearly every time I release her from her crate and certainly every time I return home from work. There is a certain joy in coming home to a welcoming puppy frenzy, but Sunny is getting close to 60 pounds now and her enthusiasm shows no signs of waning. 

Thanks for starting this thread. Needless to say, we are eagerly reading all suggestions about how to teach our pack to behave like the lady and gentlemen they are most of the time. 

Now to find those cameras...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

RSHANNING said:


> Yes, my Sierra gets very excited at the thought of company. Some visitors she is extremely excited and calming her down is not an option unless i leash her and take her out of the room


Isn't it ironic how their mom is the picture of calm, at least when I met her...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Our Smooch*

Our Smooch definitely had this, she would go crazy when people came over, jumping up and trying to kiss them.
We took Smooch and Snobear for a 90 min. session with a dog trainer near our home and she told us to get an empty Pepsi/Coke bottle (12 oz.) and fill it 1/3 with pennies, and everytime Smooch jumped at someone to give it a few quick shakes and when she stopped the behavior to say good girl.
The reason this works is the noise distracts the dog and they stop the behavior.
It sure WORKED FOR SMOOCH!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> Jackie, what I want to know is how you got into my house to hide cameras?! :uhoh:
> 
> Now to find those cameras...


:curtain: haha! That would be super creepy!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Wanted to share a very valuable webpage on the subject. I took it from another thread - thank you for whomever it was that linked to this page, I can't remember. It made me laugh and shake my head...especially the sentence on Retrievers.

Overstimulated Hyper Dog


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> Wanted to share a very valuable webpage on the subject. I took it from another thread - thank you for whomever it was that linked to this page, I can't remember. It made me laugh and shake my head...especially the sentence on Retrievers.
> 
> Overstimulated Hyper Dog


That's a terrific link. You get practical techniques as well as an understanding of dog psychology to help you implement them well.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you pet a golden on the chest they are much more likely to remain calm? I find that trying to pet him on the head is the worst as he will do anything to try to lick your hand first. Hard part is bending down to pet his chest as you'll likely be "french kissed", as someone called it, first.
> 
> I say let's all take our EGD dogs out this weekend and see if we can make some headway, whether it's starting at the very beginning (like for us) or doing more advanced exercises with those annoying high pitched babytalkers.
> 
> BTW, Cosmo is usually fine with people at the dog park, he just kinda says a quick "hello", but I guess that's only because his focus is elsewhere.


I've noticed that too! If I rythmically rub his chest he calms down and sorta eventually goes into 'tummyrub coma'!!! It takes ages though! Alfie's issues are more greeting other dogs than people, althoug he does his fair share of wild greetings! It's when we meet dogs on walks and he tries to practically wrestle them...leads get tangled, poor tiny dogs get scared and I look like I have an uncontrollable dog. The first thing I say when I meet anyone else with a dog is...he's only 10 months old so he's a bit bouncy'....:curtain::doh:


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> Wanted to share a very valuable webpage on the subject. I took it from another thread - thank you for whomever it was that linked to this page, I can't remember. It made me laugh and shake my head...especially the sentence on Retrievers.
> 
> Overstimulated Hyper Dog


That is a really good link Jackie. I do believe that most pups must fall into this EGD at some point in their puppy life and maybe into their adult life as well. This support group will be great so that we can share tips and tricks as to how to get our pups/adult goldens to relax when greeting. Maybe we should find some for of meditation for them, maybe we need it for us!


----------



## goldenmommie (Jan 12, 2011)

> It's when we meet dogs on walks and he tries to practically wrestle them...leads get tangled, poor tiny dogs get scared and I look like I have an uncontrollable dog. The first thing I say when I meet anyone else with a dog is...he's only 10 months old so he's a bit bouncy'....:curtain::doh:


I feel the SAME way! Chloe would choke herself if I let her! She is a very well behaved 8 month old EXCEPT with new people or dogs! Its like she turns into the Tasmanian Devil! When I restrain her she just does that "make your ears bleed" bark at them and thrashes around on the leash! hahaha I feel like the other people are thinking "control your dog!" Not even a piece of hot dog will distract her! Its nuts! I always have to say "haha She's just a puppy". I hope she calms down soon before I have no excuse! LOL


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro was good for a time but wow lately he is back to his crazy greetings with everyone but me. I come into the house (he almost always is in the crate when I am gone) and I get a blink or two. Still know he loves me because he is always at my side. Maybe he knows if he jumps on me he will hurt me, or maybe I am so much a part of his environment I am just ole mom.


----------



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes...Cajun definately has this disorder! He does what I call "swimming" anytime we go to a new place or have visitors. He just loves people and other dogs. He just has to get to them and then when he does, the tornado hits. 

He is fine once he's had time to greet or explore the new place....but until then, hold on for dear life. 

I have terrified multiple people who watched him throw up after pulling so hard on the leash despite my best efforts to have him sit, lay down, or stay. 

He has really good attenion....he will sit and stare at me for over a minute if I have a treat once he realizes it, but it is getting him to notice me that is the hard part. I suddenly become invisible when new people are around. 

Also...if one more person stops me in the middle of his rants and tells me that I should get a gentle leader or ask if I have done a training class, I'm going to lose it. And I have the problem of "its ok" when he acts like a crazy man. 

We did 11 weeks of training since he was 3 months old and he is a Puppy STAR grad....just thankgoodness greetings were not part of the test  

We did get a choke to try to use for the first few minutes of new places/ new people....I really do not want to use this, but am going to try it as an aid to get his attention long enough to teach him calm greetings. 

After lots and lots of training...his walks are much better now and as long as we keep going and I have a treat in my hand, he is good.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

luv2smile said:


> We did get a choke to try to use for the first few minutes of new places/ new people....I really do not want to use this, but am going to try it as an aid to get his attention long enough to teach him calm greetings.
> 
> After lots and lots of training...his walks are much better now and as long as we keep going and I have a treat in my hand, he is good.


I am no expert, by far, but we checked with our vet before using a choke. She recommended a prong collar instead.


----------



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

lynn1970 said:


> I am no expert, by far, but we checked with our vet before using a choke. She recommended a prong collar instead.


I mispoke...we are using a prong, not a choke. We put in on for his trip to petsmart today and it was his best outing yet. It did not completely control him, but it was enough for us to get his attention to do some training. I even took it off and he remained calmer than normal with just his flat collar on.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hudsen definitely has the disorder! I'm so relieved to see he isn't the only doggie on the forum with this problem! He does well on the leash, but the second someone comes to the house or he is off-leash at the dog park, forget it!! It's hard to train him because he doesn't really jump on us or get overly excited to see us- he usually just gets crazy when strangers or people he doesn't see very often are around. He wags, jumps, licks, runs around like crazy, jumps on furniture, and worst of all grabs an arm or wrist with his teeth- our friends know that he is just a crazy puppy and does this when he is excited, but strangers are startled (totally understandable), and I have to constantly appologize and tell them he isn't biting to be mean, this is just how he says hello!

Worst of all- At the dog park, I can see the look in his eye- he is sooo happy/waggy and runs full speed at person and jumps as hard as he can- when I see it coming I warn, "He's a jumper!!!" The worst is when a person doesn't see him coming and he totally catches him/her off-guard. 

Oh, and when he swims/gets wet, he is crazier than ever. He will jump in the streams/ponds at the dog park, zoom around like a wild man, roll in the dirt until he is completely brown, then eye up the closest person he sees, run full blast, and yep, you guessed it- jump all over the person until he/she is as muddy as he is. 

It's so terrible. We need help!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh hudsensmama you just made me laugh out loud - I can soooo sympathise with you. Cody is 2 now & has calmed somewhat, but I will never forget his first day at obedience (nor will those attending that day!) He was a puppyschool star, but when he got to obedience it was bedlam! I looked up once as I was being dragged accross the field to see people falling over themselves with laughter. He was supposed to heel but was dragging me everywhere jumping on people, jumping on their dogs, sitting on dogs, it was complete & utter chaos. I had people yelling at me and Cody. 

When he got like that NOTHING would distract him, not even smoked chicken breast & he's guts on legs. 

They finally resolved the issue of his continued training by putting us in the class with ubberdogs, you know those dogs that don't even pee unless they get a command? They distainfully ignored him & he finally stopped the behaviour. That's not to say he doesn't still jump up on unsuspecting people or greet their dogs like they're a long lost sibling, but it is getting to the point where I can actually take him out now


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

On a gentle leader naturally!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Svan, I'm cracking up! Yep, that is definitely Hudsen! Do you think it was the ignoring that finally helped Cody? Was there something in particular they taught you to do when he jumps? Hudsen has graduated from the beginner and intermediate classes at Petsmart. I never really did get any solutions to his jumping problem. I've tried everything the trainer suggested, but like you mentioned, NOTHING will distract him once he gets the "crazy" excited look in his eye. Any suggestions you have, we'll take!! He LOVES the dog park, but we avoid it sometimes because I usually leave there totally embarassed!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Has anyone had success with teaching a "calm" or "that's enough" command and doing the exercise described on the Overstimulate Hyper Dog webpage? I'm gonna try. He has a "that's enough" command but we have not practiced it as much as described on the page.


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Baby steps today... Took Tobey for a walk, and he got a little excited seeing someone walking across the street, he started hopping a bit, but when I told him to calm down, he calmed down a bit, but kept staring at the guy walking... I still had to tug at him a couple more times, but it's an improvement right?

Then again, this weekend we went to little boutique pet supply store we frequent... Tobey went a bit nuts when he saw the two owners who always shower him with pets, belly rubs and treats. He pulled me up to them, then flopped on his back doing the silly back roll get up lick lick, flop on his back, etc...

Bailey wasn't any better as he likes to lick people on their faces, so he jumped up a couple times...


----------



## Gator (Nov 2, 2009)

Weather permitting, I take Holly on two long walks (40 to 60 minutes each) on the trails in our community every day. She is 16 months now so I've been doing routine for a year. She has successfully passed the "Star Puppy" test, Level I obedience classes and a four-week boarding/training session plus "refreshers." We have tried virtually every type of collar or harness with the exception of the prong (she is back on the Gentle Leader right now). However, nothing has stopped the lunging, jumping, mouthing behavior she exhibits when greeting a person with (or without) another dog.

Her latest version is to wait until I have her in a "sit" and then when talking with the other person she will first try to pick up some forest trash from along the trail (she must be part goat). When I tell her to "leave it" she will then charge ME - jumping up and mouthing MY hands, if not the other person's. I thought this part of the golden experience was over (and this never happened with our first two goldens) - somewhat unpleasant when you "puppy" has her full set of adult teeth and weighs 63 pounds.

Over the weekend she almost got away from me to chase a guy on a bicycle (she has been trained, last summer, to leave bicyclists alone) and if she was successful she probably would have been hit by a car. Yesterday after I got her back in my SUV after one of out walks but before I was able to get her traveling harness on she jumped out of the car to visit another dog - I was able to hold on but she almost slipped her flat collar.

Holly's Vet strongly recommended a prong collar and I've been reluctant to go that route so far. Maybe I'll revisit that idea - the Gentle Leader hasn't done much except make her neck extremely strong.:doh:


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Gator said:


> Weather permitting, I take Holly on two long walks (40 to 60 minutes each) on the trails in our community every day. She is 16 months now so I've been doing routine for a year. She has successfully passed the "Star Puppy" test, Level I obedience classes and a four-week boarding/training session plus "refreshers." We have tried virtually every type of collar or harness with the exception of the prong (she is back on the Gentle Leader right now). However, nothing has stopped the lunging, jumping, mouthing behavior she exhibits when greeting a person with (or without) another dog.
> 
> Her latest version is to wait until I have her in a "sit" and then when talking with the other person she will first try to pick up some forest trash from along the trail (she must be part goat). When I tell her to "leave it" she will then charge ME - jumping up and mouthing MY hands, if not the other person's. I thought this part of the golden experience was over (and this never happened with our first two goldens) - somewhat unpleasant when you "puppy" has her full set of adult teeth and weighs 63 pounds.
> 
> ...


I can sense you're pretty frustrated. I'm at that point too. And I hear ya with the Gentle Leader. Cosmo wears the Halti and he very quickly learned to counter the action of the halti but bracing just before he gets to the end of the leash...


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> Has anyone had success with teaching a "calm" or "that's enough" command and doing the exercise described on the Overstimulate Hyper Dog webpage? I'm gonna try. He has a "that's enough" command but we have not practiced it as much as described on the page.


 
I've had better luck with saying "easy" drawn out as "eeezzzeee". Also, if he holds a toy in his mouth he is slightly calmer.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

OMG this thread cracks me up! I am SOOOOOOOOOO glad to hear that Shellie isn't the only tornado out there. I have worked and worked and worked with Shellie, but she's still my little hurrincane. It doesn't matter if it's the daycare attendants (she sees 5 days a week), the Vet (who is also her human grandpa and she sees 5 days a week (I work there), my husband.....ANYONE she just goes bezerk, does this whole body waggle, whines, cries, puts their body parts in her mouth (hands), just goes nutsoid. Has anyone found a cure for this issue? I'd love one....I can't even take her to Petco or Petsmart because she just goes bezerk if the employees or anyone else tries to talk/touch her. She mowed down a little kid her first visit ever to Petco, I felt so bad.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> OMG this thread cracks me up! I am SOOOOOOOOOO glad to hear that Shellie isn't the only tornado out there. I have worked and worked and worked with Shellie, but she's still my little hurrincane. It doesn't matter if it's the daycare attendants (she sees 5 days a week), the Vet (who is also her human grandpa and she sees 5 days a week (I work there), my husband.....ANYONE she just goes bezerk, does this whole body waggle, whines, cries, puts their body parts in her mouth (hands), just goes nutsoid. Has anyone found a cure for this issue? I'd love one....I can't even take her to Petco or Petsmart because she just goes bezerk if the employees or anyone else tries to talk/touch her. She mowed down a little kid her first visit ever to Petco, I felt so bad.


 Oh oh oh, you just made me laugh so hard! I thought Cody was bad but now I'm thinking he doesn't deserve to be here  good luck!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

HudsensMama9 said:


> Svan, I'm cracking up! Yep, that is definitely Hudsen! Do you think it was the ignoring that finally helped Cody? Was there something in particular they taught you to do when he jumps? Hudsen has graduated from the beginner and intermediate classes at Petsmart. I never really did get any solutions to his jumping problem. I've tried everything the trainer suggested, but like you mentioned, NOTHING will distract him once he gets the "crazy" excited look in his eye. Any suggestions you have, we'll take!! He LOVES the dog park, but we avoid it sometimes because I usually leave there totally embarassed!!


The ignoring definitely helped. He tried engaging the other dogs a few times but when he got no response he just gave up. With jumping on people we had heaps of thing that we tried, even lifting knees to prevent him from reaching faces etc. But what worked for him (and still works) was putting my hand on his head, pushing down & saying down and no very firmly. I then make him sit whilst holding my hand on top of his head all the time. One of the handlers 
suggested this and it has had amazing results. I don't know why though maybe
he doesn't like being pushed down on the head? He used to be a nightmare 
around children because of jumping up but he's been ever so good lately.

Have to admit though the other dogs ignoring him hasn't stopped him happily greeting other dogs in the park, not entirely anyway, but he does seem to be more aware of body language and more careful in his approach. He used to terrify me because he would run up to the most viscious dogs without seeming to understand their body language. I once had to run him down & tackle him to the ground in the dogpark as he was running up to a massive rotweiller that was showing every sign of wanting to rip his throat out! I can't believe people bring dogs like that to the dogpark!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Svan said:


> But what worked for him (and still works) was putting my hand on his head


HI other Cody's Mom :wavey: That is so funny you would say a hand on the head works. I just noticed this recently when DH stopped to talk to a neighbor while walking Cody. I watched (holding my breath - don't jump don't jump!) from the front window. Matt has always rested his hand on Cody's head when he stops to talk. I never thought this was right - I thought Cody should stand there nicely while we visited - but never said anything.

Then it hit me - it keeps Cody calm! Not once did he lunge at the neighbor. Hey, whatever works.
Take care.
Connie and Cody


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi other Cody's mom  Yeah I don't know why it works but it does. Maybe he thinks he might hit his head on something if he jumps? I feel the same as you, whatever works. I prefer this method over any others I've heard suggested anyway. Must admit that over time it has worked so well to train him that now I don't need to do it anymore. I just say "down" & hold my hand up as if I was going to put it on his head & he doesn't jump. 

If only I could get him off the sock-fetish now


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Svan said:


> Maybe he thinks he might hit his head on something if he jumps?... Must admit that over time it has worked so well to train him that now I don't need to do it anymore. I just say "down" & hold my hand up as if I was going to put it on his head & he doesn't jump.


I was thinking that with a hand on his head and sometimes slowly stroking an ear, Cody feels at least he's getting some attention while 2 legger stands and jabbers at a neighbor. Then he won't lunge or jump to get someone's attention. Even with a hand on his head, he will still seem a little antsy like maybe the person will eventually fuss over him so if I give him a mitten or baseball cap to hold AND keep a hand on his head he'll stand there even more politely.

Glad your system has worked for you.
Connie and Cody


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi, my name is Jennifer and I have two dogs with Excessive Greeting Disorder. It's been 14 hours since they have excessively greeted someone.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Cody'sMom said:


> I was thinking that with a hand on his head and sometimes slowly stroking an ear, Cody feels at least he's getting some attention while 2 legger stands and jabbers at a neighbor. Then he won't lunge or jump to get someone's attention. Even with a hand on his head, he will still seem a little antsy like maybe the person will eventually fuss over him so if I give him a mitten or baseball cap to hold AND keep a hand on his head he'll stand there even more politely.
> 
> Glad your system has worked for you.
> Connie and Cody


 LOL you are probably right!:


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I get to join you all now!!!!! I have a foster that goes NUTS when I get back inside. He barks!!! And jumps! And whines! A wiggles. It's really very sweet (except the barking).
`


----------



## cstdenis1 (May 12, 2011)

This behavior is cured simply by not paying any attention to the Golden when you enter his domain. If they start jumping...fold your arms in front of you...don't speak...walk away from the dog. Once he is calm...then approach the dog and pet him. Don't want to reward bad behavior.....only good.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

LauraBella said:


> I get to join you all now!!!!! I have a foster that goes NUTS when I get back inside. He barks!!! And jumps! And whines! A wiggles. It's really very sweet (except the barking).
> `


Welcome to the club!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

cstdenis1 said:


> This behavior is cured simply by not paying any attention to the Golden when you enter his domain. If they start jumping...fold your arms in front of you...don't speak...walk away from the dog. Once he is calm...then approach the dog and pet him. Don't want to reward bad behavior.....only good.


I wish it was that easy! That method works with me when he gets excited when I come home, but with strangers he doesn't care if they touch him; he gets reinforcement from just being near them/on them/slithering around them/rubbing against their feet that doing nothing doesn't really do anything, the excitement factor is way too high at that moment. 

We have been making headway though. Now if he's tired he at least won't jump anymore, just rub, slither and lick.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just redirected here from another thread. 

Admittedly I haven't read this entire thread, too lazy right now. I'm sure it's full of laughs and a bit of common sense help.

My bridge boy Sam used to lose his bladder every time my brother in law would walk in our front door. It became expected after a while.  He finally outgrew this 'greeting' by the time he was a year old. He was a very calm boy after this point.

Ike still does the happy dance 'meet and greet', but only with certain people who are NOT dog people. I think he can tell who has no patience for his antics and then clobbers them.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Paula, funny you should say that about the puppy meet and greet who are not dog people. Izzy does the same thing. She innately knows not to jump on someone who is a dog person.


----------



## Golden_Magnum (May 19, 2011)

OK, so I am joining a little late, and admit that I have not read ALL ten pages of this thread lol. But once I saw the title I was like THAT is Magnum! Not only does he get excited and hyper when people walk into the door, jumping on them, not leaving them alone even when they sit, he wants to get right up on their lap lol. And then when you tell him to go lay down, he grabs his stuff animal and starts humping it! Talk about embarrassing! Of course he has never use to be like this, he was very shy with stranger hiding in my bedroom anytime somebody came over, but the more he started trusting people again, the more his true loving personality shined through. 

Thing that bugs me is when he is jumping on somebody (he is VERY big on hugging) and you are trying to train them not to, and they are like, "Oh, it's OK I don't mind." and I am like, yes but I do lol.

OK, now back to reading the posts lol.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

wow I found the perfect thread for us right now! this sums up Bauer! He has to be the center of attention , he loves people but TOO MUCH. its embarrassing sometimes how he is all over them =/


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

We thought with age Belle was getting better.....at 4 years and 9 months you would think she had passed this.....we admittedly don't have many visitors, but we just had an incident with some visitors at the house when she pretty much hit tornado phase and that reminded us that she has not gotten over the EGD.

I plan to read all the pages on this thread in hopes of getting some ides to finally get her over this annoying habit.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been reading through this thread again for some reassuring words. My parents are still watching Flora and they assure me she's a good girl, but when talking on the phone to my brother a few days ago I asked him about Flora and he went, "Oh... Flora is Flora," and kind of chuckled. I KNOW what that means.

So what's the verdict on halti vs. prong collar? She's moving in with me in Chapel Hill in about a month or so and since everything is very pedestrian-accessible here I'm going to make a concentrated effort to get her out in the public more and work on greeting strangers better.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I have sworn by either the Gentle Leader or the Halti for Izzy. I am not a prong collar fan at all. That being said, I know there are members on here who use them properly and swear by them.


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

I've also joined this thread a bit late. This is probably my #1 problem with Gracie. She has a tendency of jumping a bit and then just slithering and wiggling all over the ground. It's so embarrassing. And it's impossible to get people to cooperate with you, they're just so stubborn. No matter how many times you try to get them to discourage the behavior they just keep reinforcing it.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I join you with my head still hanging low in humiliation. Oh my... 

Yesterday I invited a friend and her 7 year old australian shepard Harlee over for the afternoon of nachos and cocktails. This was to be my Brylee's first doggy guest. I expected him to be a whirlwind for a bit, but he was OVER THE TOP!:greenboun there was high pitched barking, zoomies, jumping on my friend, Harlee would low growl and Brylee would charge back to her, she would snap and back he goes, jumping on my friends lap when she sat on the couch, and shoe steeling (hers)! OMG, do I have my work cut out for me! 
I truly was embarrassed.
The couch thing is my fault, he has never been given any boundaries there. :doh: 
but all the other?!! I know he is still a young pup of 6 months and we live out in the boonies so we do not have visitors that often. Makes it harder to desensitize him. My bridge-boy Bailey never was a calm greeter either.
The one good thing I can report is that after about 45 minutes (I guess Brylee was exhausted!) both dogs were laying down and Brylee did even take a nap. 

Let's just say those adult beverages we consumed helped- well, everything!! LOL! 

I am going to now go back and read thru this thread for words of wisdom!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha! Welcome! 

Not to be a downer but Cosmo has not improved since I started this thread. I don't think he ever will but I'll just accept him for who he is.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

It's been said a lot in this thread, but I'm glad I'm not alone.

It's also been said, but people are IMPOSSIBLE. I'm not sure why "please don't pet them until they sit" becomes "PET THEM ALL YOU WANT WHILE THEY JUMP, SNIFF AND TACKLE YOU! PRAISE THEM TOO! DO IT! DO IT!" 

My mom (the guiltiest culprit of all) is much better, now. She will wait for them to sit, and guess what... THEY DON'T JUMP ON HER ANYMORE! 

I just screen visitors before they come. LOL


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Mssjnnfer said:


> It's been said a lot in this thread, but I'm glad I'm not alone.
> 
> It's also been said, but people are IMPOSSIBLE. I'm not sure why "please don't pet them until they sit" becomes "PET THEM ALL YOU WANT WHILE THEY JUMP, SNIFF AND TACKLE YOU! PRAISE THEM TOO! DO IT! DO IT!"
> 
> ...


This this this this this!
Iorek is a flawless greeter when people actually do what I ask them to, but so far the only people that do are members of my family and a couple neighbors along Iorek's walk that are really good with dogs. Everyone else? Forget it. We even have friends that look at us like we're crazy when we try to give instructions on how to greet Iorek. I very firmly explained to one friend that he was to ignore Iorek completely and that at 6 months old, every experience is a training experience. First thing that friend did? Sat on the floor and rolled around with him. FML.

I'd like to add that after that incident, I realized people aren't going to listen and instead of setting Iorek up to fail, I keep him leashed and immediately leave the room if he starts to get too wound up instead of relying on guests to ignore him.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We've only had one person listen to instructions - his trainer.


----------



## Goldenrods (Aug 13, 2011)

Finally, a diagnosis for Spencer! EGD describes him to a T. Lovely in combination with "I'm so excited I think I'll pee even though I just went!" Needless to say, the baby gate and carpet cleaner are used often


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, we have a support group.

Sooooo glad mine doesn't pee when she gets this excited.

Both of my dogs do this when they meet new people. Lucy is small enough and knows some commands that she does listen and at the very least I can control her. Allie on the other hand is just a spaz and goes nuts with excitement and jumping on/at people and other dogs. She means no harm but has knocked over kids, scared other dogs, and can be intimidating to non-dog people.

She's all love and happiness but 77lbs of orange furry goofball can be a bit much when she's charging at you and jumping.:doh:

It's the one thing I really want to change about her. I love that she is so friendly but it makes it about impossible to calmly greet people at the door or deal with folks we meet on our dog walks. Worse is that my other dog has some territorial issues from her time as a stray and I'll have her barking and growling at other dogs while Allie tries and gets to said dog to make friends.:no:


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks for creating this thread ... Wrigley is a whirling dirvish when other dogs and people see him. I'll say though, after the intial "take me home with you, take me home with you", "I want to hump your dog because I LOVE YOU", he'll just plop down on the ground and lay there .. the intial horn dog syndrome lasts about 2 minutes, but it's unnerving because he's so big and strong!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We have forbidden EVERYONE from coming over while Penny is recuperating...leaping and whirling is DEFINITELY not part of the plan!!

The vet had a good laugh though when I told him we had a Golden Retreiver support group for the disorder!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> We have forbidden EVERYONE from coming over while Penny is recuperating...leaping and whirling is DEFINITELY not part of the plan!!
> 
> The vet had a good laugh though when I told him we had a Golden Retreiver support group for the disorder!


When Flora had her knee surgery the vet told me, upon picking her up from the office, that they had to give her extra sedatives because she tried to jump all over the people who were tending to her. :doh:

And lol at the description of a whirling dervish. I like that!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep, she's a spinner. First one way, then the other and finally down on her side for a tummy rub. And the people she REALLY REALLY loves gets squeaks the whole time!


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

The golden I had as a child would jump and greet people and sometimes literally circle around the house doing 10 or 12 laps while pausing briefly each lap to maul people. He kept it up until he was like 8 or 9 years old, at which point he wound up with arthritis and cancer and couldn't really handle that level of activity anymore. My parents tried to work with him on the jumping, but he just really loved people and was naturally very hyper and couldn't contain his excitement.

My current golden is a little different. Sometimes he'll get excited and jump and nip and sometimes he'll just approach people calmly and sit and wait to be petted. I try to steer him away from people on walks unless they specifically indicate they want to pet him, and then I'll let them but warn them that he can get a little rowdy and tell them to let me know if he's getting to be too much for them and I'll move him along. Sometimes they look at me a little funny for warning them when he turns out to be in a calm mood, but when he's not in a calm mood, they understand. 

After meeting people, especially women for some reason, he starts really jumping around and biting and pulling the leash and generally acting rowdy after we've walked a little ways passed them. I think he gets so excited about having encountered people that he can't settle down and walk for a while.

Personally, I've always liked that goldens are so people friendly and excitable. I think it's cute (Though I try to work with my dog to make him stop the jumping and nipping). One of the things that makes me favor the breed over a lot of other breeds. But it's definitely a breed trait. If people really can't handle a dog that always wants to play or be petted and needs attention and likes activity, they'd probably be better off considering another breed. But I wouldn't want another breed in a million years, if I have a choice in the matter. I think goldens are great, and I always recommend them. 

My thought has always been if I am going to feed and take care of a pet and everything else, I like having one that really seems to love my company and wants to interact with me. I'm definitely not a cat person.  Even a lot of (non-golden retriever) dogs I meet seem a little bit too standoffish for me to think it would be "Worth it" to put in the time and energy and money to raise them. Goldens I think pay you back with lots of love and affection and you always kind of know they are there.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oooooh ooooooh ooooooh! I had the second ever calm(ish) greeting with Cosmo just now. This is a great success in our books!

Here's how it happened: It is an usually hot day today and he was pretty warm outside which generally makes him a bit sluggish. He also ate some horse poop yesterday and threw that up in the middle of the night, along with his dinner from the night before - so his stomach was empty and he was hungry. We headed out this morning without giving him breakfast. I took him to the dog park which is about a half hour walk. We did a little bit of nosework along the way. He was at the dog park for about 40 minutes and played with the other dogs. After that he got a drink and we sat in the shade on a grassy patch and did a little bit of rest and massage for 10 min (by rest I mean he stayed in a down and didn't roll around too much). I got up calmly and walked home very relaxed and slow. He was being very calm going home and was actually lagging BEHIND so I took the opportunity to stop every minute to tell him how good he was being and giving him a little chest massage every once in a while. We passed by a teenager sitting on a bus bench and I let Cosmo go up to him and - BEHOLD - he did not get EGD, instead he wagged his tail a lot and gave a few kisses but no frantic jumping or licking or throwing himself on the ground. I was so happy that I let him continue to say hi for about 20 secs. He even managed to stay calm while he was being petted on the head!

So the recipe for calm greetings for Cosmo: completely empty stomach and thus probably limited energy, 45 minutes of walk, some nosework, hot temperatures, 40 minutes of dog park, calming massage, being hydrated, owner staying in zen-like state, and lots of reinforcement for calm walking. Phew, I can do that...


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

this sounds something like my dog..... I hate it when people come over i have to hide my poor dog in my bedroom until they leave! and I've tried just about everything....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't forget that training your guests can be as helpful as training your dogs! My close friends and most frequent visitors all know to ignore the dogs for the first five minutes of a visit. It breaks the association between entering and playing with friends.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> Oooooh ooooooh ooooooh! I had the second ever calm(ish) greeting with Cosmo just now. This is a great success in our books!
> 
> Here's how it happened: It is an usually hot day today and he was pretty warm outside which generally makes him a bit sluggish. He also ate some horse poop yesterday and threw that up in the middle of the night, along with his dinner from the night before - so his stomach was empty and he was hungry. We headed out this morning without giving him breakfast. I took him to the dog park which is about a half hour walk. We did a little bit of nosework along the way. He was at the dog park for about 40 minutes and played with the other dogs. After that he got a drink and we sat in the shade on a grassy patch and did a little bit of rest and massage for 10 min (by rest I mean he stayed in a down and didn't roll around too much). I got up calmly and walked home very relaxed and slow. He was being very calm going home and was actually lagging BEHIND so I took the opportunity to stop every minute to tell him how good he was being and giving him a little chest massage every once in a while. We passed by a teenager sitting on a bus bench and I let Cosmo go up to him and - BEHOLD - he did not get EGD, instead he wagged his tail a lot and gave a few kisses but no frantic jumping or licking or throwing himself on the ground. I was so happy that I let him continue to say hi for about 20 secs. He even managed to stay calm while he was being petted on the head!
> 
> So the recipe for calm greetings for Cosmo: completely empty stomach and thus probably limited energy, 45 minutes of walk, some nosework, hot temperatures, 40 minutes of dog park, calming massage, being hydrated, owner staying in zen-like state, and lots of reinforcement for calm walking. Phew, I can do that...


That is great Cosmo.....not the throwing up part but with the EGD.

We had a bit of a revelation on Friday. My stepsons 2 friends came over (they are all in their 20's) and Izzy actually was not bad at all for meeting these new strangers. She jumped up a couple of times on one person and I told him to turn around and then to get down to her level. At that point she was just overly happy. Then I broke out the high value treat CHEESE, and I would call her to me, make her sit, wait and feed. It worked so well, took about 10 minutes and she was then lying down.

So, I guess with the right tools, it does work!!!


----------



## AJMBLAZER (Aug 9, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> Don't forget that training your guests can be as helpful as training your dogs! My close friends and most frequent visitors all know to ignore the dogs for the first five minutes of a visit. It breaks the association between entering and playing with friends.


My gf can NOT help but get excited when she comes to the door. This results in the usual jumping, hyper, and kissing activity. The bad part is Allie is almost as tall as her when she's on her hind legs.
I've told her to calm down and so will she but she just can't seem to not get excited about the girls when she comes to the door and sees them happy to see her.

My new room mate though, he's on the right track. Not a dog person but doesn't mind them. He'll pet them every now and then and is already giving them their 8pm treat if I'm out but otherwise generally ignores them. Yesterday all 3 of them watched most of the football games in utter calmness.


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> Oooooh ooooooh ooooooh! I had the second ever calm(ish) greeting with Cosmo just now. This is a great success in our books!
> 
> Here's how it happened: It is an usually hot day today and he was pretty warm outside which generally makes him a bit sluggish. He also ate some horse poop yesterday and threw that up in the middle of the night, along with his dinner from the night before - so his stomach was empty and he was hungry. We headed out this morning without giving him breakfast. I took him to the dog park which is about a half hour walk. We did a little bit of nosework along the way. He was at the dog park for about 40 minutes and played with the other dogs. After that he got a drink and we sat in the shade on a grassy patch and did a little bit of rest and massage for 10 min (by rest I mean he stayed in a down and didn't roll around too much). I got up calmly and walked home very relaxed and slow. He was being very calm going home and was actually lagging BEHIND so I took the opportunity to stop every minute to tell him how good he was being and giving him a little chest massage every once in a while. We passed by a teenager sitting on a bus bench and I let Cosmo go up to him and - BEHOLD - he did not get EGD, instead he wagged his tail a lot and gave a few kisses but no frantic jumping or licking or throwing himself on the ground. I was so happy that I let him continue to say hi for about 20 secs. He even managed to stay calm while he was being petted on the head!
> 
> So the recipe for calm greetings for Cosmo: completely empty stomach and thus probably limited energy, 45 minutes of walk, some nosework, hot temperatures, 40 minutes of dog park, calming massage, being hydrated, owner staying in zen-like state, and lots of reinforcement for calm walking. Phew, I can do that...


Yes! Trinity is on extra good behavior when she's drowsy from just waking up and hungry from an empty stomach. This method definitely works  Only problem is that later on in the day, she acts like a completely different dog. My dad and I have set up a routine where he takes her out in the morning and I take her out in the afternoon. He always has stories like yours to tell me about his morning and I tell him a story as if we own two different dogs :doh: but hey, at least it's something right?? Too bad the hot weather in Vancouver realized its stay long expired huh


----------



## Mack's Mum (Oct 7, 2011)

I lol'd as well. Great description. Mack, too, suffers from OGD. He runs full spead at anyone (except old folks and little people for whatever reason) and immediately swings the 80 lb. bum at you and plants it on your feet and looks up at you. He's aware that he's handsome. It's the dragging toward the unfortunate bystander that is the sudden object of his affection that we can't seem to stop. If you turn your back he'll circle and back is bum at you until you stop and he can sit on your feet! He could care less about treats so that didn't work!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I LOVE reading these....makes me feel, well, not so alone! ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

First time seeing this, too funny!


----------



## SammyinBC (Feb 19, 2013)

Sammy used his bum to knock over a toddler at the dog park...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I need to join! Mercy jumps on guests in the house too much! When I greet her after coming home, she jumps all over me! She is better at not jumping on people in public and she even sits for children now without being asked, but at home, she is a jumping, wiggling, heavy panting tornado!


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

I had never seen this topic but had to add Meeka to the group. We have managed to stop her jumping on people when she greets them but when my son arrived the other day he was standing next to the wall of our brick house, Meeka just could not stop herself and rather than jump ON him she stood up on the wall next to him to get her head just as close to him as she could - it was very funny.

She also goes nuts when our grandchildren come over. She doesn't jump but wiggles and shakes and generally gets in their face. When she was still a puppy she would put her paws on the four year old shoulders and greet her face to face. We have managed to stop that now as she is so big now she would just knock her over.

Most disappointing to me was when we left her at a kennel while we took a trip away and she jumped up on the owner of the kennel with her paws on his chest and gave him a loving "hello" , making it clear she wasn't going to miss us , much


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

I have to add Pixie to this list. I used to take her to school to pick up my son when she was a puppy. Now no child is safe. She will jump on them and love them to death. I also have one particular friend that Pixie loves to greet by jumping. Her tail is also deadly when she is greeting someone.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Jinger also suffers from OGD. She's a maniac when people come to the door. She's five and she's training her little brother to be crazy too. I have three big dogs. 2 goldens and a lab. Jinger took over mommy duty when we brought Riley home when he was 7 weeks. Our lab isn't bad, but Jinger has actually learned to open the storm door and goes running outside to greet people. I now keep the storm door locked. Some times when people visit I try to give the dogs milk bones to distract them. It lasts until the bone is gone, but then my two wiggle butt goldens have to carry out their OGD behavior. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahahaha....I feel better now. We will be working with a trainer soon to try and mediate the situation. She said, "That's an easy one!" We shall see about that.........:no: Vicki


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

*Ohhhh yesssss. do I know how it is.*

You betcha! I've tried it all, Murphy is a level 6 tornado, though. ha, ha. Although he has just been neutered we shall see if he has calmed down abit. He loves all people, and is just about crazy when they come in the house. Any help would be appreciated. Tried obedience, dog bones, leashes, gates, different voice levels, ignoring, etc.


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

My pups also have this disorder. Many a visitor has been bruised by wagging tails. deafened by barking/whining and left with swollen feet after being viciously trodden on.

We have successfully treated this condition by giving the dogs stuffed animals to greet people with. The doorbell rings, we give the dogs their toys, we answer the door the dogs sit with toys in their mouths and tails wagging. No barking, jumping or pushing over. 

Of course when the greeting is over the toys need to be taken away before the stuffing is ripped out of them! But that's another problem.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trainer*

We were told by a trainer to fill an empty plastic soda bottle, 1/4 the way full of pennies, and take it with you and when your dog jumps at someone in or out of the house, give it quick shakes of the wrist. This startles them and they stop the behavior. When they stop and sit praise them and treat them. Be consistent and always take the bottle to the door, etc. It really worked for our girl Smooch, whom we adopted when she was 16 months old


----------



## texy85 (May 11, 2012)

Dug definitely has this problem. It seems like he just can't help himself and thinks anyone and everyone needs to say hi to him. 

He is getting better about jumping up on people but still has the full body wiggles and will also sit/stand on your feet. If you come into our house, be prepared to be bombarded while trying to take your shoes off and have your face licked at the same time lol.

He has started a new thing to where if someone comes in and he knows not to jump, he will keep flopping over onto his back and wiggle around on the floor. Nutso dog lol


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Was just researching training good greeting manners and came across this article. It has some good ideas in it: Guests At The Door: Managing Your Dog's Greeting Behavior | PupLife Designer Dog Supplies


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'd like to add Dex as an excessive greeter. We've been having our neighbour come over for weekly visits for almost a year and he's still bad at greeting. No matter how many times we tell him no, he jumps up on guests, and then if they're sitting down he nibbles on them. We recently had my mum over and he would just not leave her alone. He is getting a little better but it's slow going.

Archer on the other hand is great, he wags his tail, says hi and that's it.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone have a video of multiple goldens displaying EGD?? I would love to show my husband. I keep telling him we're not alone but he still thinks we have the most excited greeter there is; even though Ben doesn't jump anymore he's still very vocal! He definitely has a way of making us feel like we have been greatly missed.  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

*A breakthrough*

Casper had a breakthrough today. He wiggles uncontrollably when we greet people outside. He doesn't usually jump, but sometimes, when I tell him the greeting is over and tug on his leash, he'll give it a try. So, instead of pulling him away, I've been calling him away and then giving him a huge, huge treat when he comes back to me. The recall puts him in training mode and it all goes pretty well. Today, while I had him tethered in the front yard with me, one of the neighbor kids came to see him. He did great, sat quietly, even laid down for a bit. When the kid left, Casper turned right around, trotted across the lawn, and sat down next to me, clearly expecting his treat! I gave him a treat *and* lots of pets. 

I also downloaded a copy of this book: Fired Up, Frantic, and Freaked Out: Training the Crazy Dog from Over the Top to Under Control: Laura VanArendonk Baugh: 9780985934927: Amazon.com: Books. It has a chapter titled "The Too-Friendly Dog". Nothing earth-shattering in the book. The idea is that the dog is so excited, he stops thinking. Training is about getting the dog to relax and slowing introducing more exciting things until one day - your dog is relaxed when visitors show up. There is a lot of mat work involved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Try this*



Karen519 said:


> We were told by a trainer to fill an empty plastic soda bottle, 1/4 the way full of pennies, and take it with you and when your dog jumps at someone in or out of the house, give it quick shakes of the wrist. This startles them and they stop the behavior. When they stop and sit praise them and treat them. Be consistent and always take the bottle to the door, etc. It really worked for our girl Smooch, whom we adopted when she was 16 months old


Has anyone tried this. If you are consistent with this, it really works!!


----------

